# Android Chrome change http page color



## ittiandro (Jan 19, 2011)

I have downloaded a library collection to the extSD card of my Android tablet ( Samsung Galaxy 4). 
The books open in Chrome ( or Firefox) as HTML files, with the text pages on a standard white background, which is a bit hard on my eyes, especially at night. 
Is it possible to change the background color of the pages?( not the Web page or Chrome Home page, but the actual book or document page showing in the browser) How? Which software? 
I know there are HTML editors, but they involve some programming and are a bit beyond me. Besides, I don’t think that they are the right tool for what I want to do.

Any suggestions?

Thanks 

Ittiandro


----------

